# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Itunes and Facebook Not working Correctly, Same problem

## Ametam

The Problem I have come across is that Facebook and Itunes page layouts have been Destroyed, leaving only the hyperlinks and One or two Pictures On a White Background.
Here are some Screen shots:




So far It has only Been Itunes and Facebook where I have received this problem, the Internet itself Is a little Slower. My Internet explorer Is Google Chrome.

Any Help Would be appreciated  :smiley:

----------


## Arra

I had a similar problem when my hard drive space was almost used up.

----------


## ninja9578

This is a javascript issue, might be memory.  Install any updates available.

----------


## Ametam

It has been fixed, turns out we just needed to turn the modem on and off again

----------


## Replicon

That's what pages look like when CSS doesn't load for some reason. Usually, Ctrl-Shift-r (basically, refresh page including all cached components like images) fixes it.

----------

